# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Zo kiezen we het geschikte hoorapparaat

## FRANCOIS580

*Zo kiezen we het geschikte hoorapparaat* 

Meer en meer landgenoten kampen met slechthorendheid, en hun aantal neemt jaarlijks sterk toe. Vooral verontrustend is de vaststelling dat slechthorenden steeds jonger worden. Slechthorendheid heeft vele oorzaken. Het kan aangeboren zijn, maar dat is lang niet altijd het geval. (H)oorproblemen kunnen op alle leeftijden toeslaan. Als er écht geen andere uitweg meer is, is een hoorapparaat de enige oplossing. Hoe kiezen we het meest geschikte hoorapparaat, en welk prijskaartje hangt daar aan vast?

We kunnen met verschillende soorten slechthorendheid geconfronteerd worden. In de eerste plaats is er slechthorendheid waarbij we geen geluiden meer horen. Maar er zijn nog heel wat andere gevolgen van slechthorendheid. Zo bijvoorbeeld slechthorendheid waarbij we moeite hebben om geluiden te verstaan. Slechthorendheid is een complex probleem, dat zowel van tijdelijke als van blijvende aard kan zijn. Verschillende vormen van slechthorendheid kunnen met medicatie of een chirurgische ingreep niet opgelost worden. In dat geval rest enkel nog een hoorapparaat.

*Hoorapparaat hangt af van aard slechthorendheid*
Het ene hoorapparaat is het andere niet. Voor elke beperking van ons gehoor, bestaat een aangepast apparaat. De keuze van het meest geschikte hoorapparaat, hangt dus in belangrijke mate af van de aard van onze slechthorendheid.

*Klassiek hoorapparaat voor waarnemingsslechthorenheid*
Ons hoor bestaat uit een binnenoor, waarvan het slakkenhuis een belangrijk onderdeel. Bij een slechte werking van ons binnenoor als gevolg van een beschadiging van de cellen in ons slakkenhuis, zijn we niet meer in staat geluiden goed waar te nemen. Door de aantasting van ons binnenoor, worden binnenkomende geluiden vervormd. Deze waarnemingsslechthorendheid kan aangeboren zijn. Het kan echter even goed maar het gevolg zijn van ons verouderingsproces, het langdurig verblijf in een lawaaierige omgeving, van het langdurig nemen van bepaalde geneesmiddelen, van de ziekte van Meunière, een slecht functionerende gehoorzenuw, een tumor of door slecht werkende hersenen. Deze aandoeningen van ons gehoor kunnen verholpen worden met een klassiek 'achter het oor' hoorapparaat, bestaande uit gewone stukjes of met een open aanpassing. Word jouw gehoorverlies gecombineerd met slechtziendheid, dan kan dit opgelost worden met een zogenaamde hoorbril met luchtgeleiding

*Verkalkte gehoorbeentjes oplossen met hoorbeugel*
En andere aandoening met blijvende gehoorschade is geleidingsslechthorendheid. Het gevolg hiervan is dat geluiden in het buiten- en/of het middenoor gedempt doorkomen. Een verstopte hoorgang, een scheurtje in het trommelvlies of een middenoorontsteking zijn hiervan de meest voorkomende oorzaken. Meestal is ons gehoorverlies slechts tijdelijk. Wanneer echter verkalkte gehoorbeentjes aan de basis liggen van onze slechthorendheid.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## christel1

François, 
Mijn dochter heeft nu al gehoorschade en zou een beschermoorapparaatje moeten dragen speciaal gemaakt, kostprijs 100 à 150 euro zonder terugbetaling en nee het is niet van in een te "luide" omgeving te zitten of concerten of festivals, maar ze heeft supergevoelige oren, dan wil iemand aan oorpreventie en gehoorschade doen en dan krijg je dat op je boterham.... 
En mijn buurvrouw heeft speciale oortjes, opleg 2000 euro en een klein beetje tussenkomst door de mutualteit/zorgkas, een dik schandaal noem ik dan want als alleenstaande kan ik geen 2000 euro sparen, zelfs geen 1500 zoals sprake in het artikel, om te blijten dus....

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Volledig met je eens Christel! En uiteraard is niet alle gehoorschade het gevolg van het verblijven in een lawaaierige omgeving...

----------


## gossie

Zou het ook mogenlijk zijn, om een 2e hands gehoorapparaat te kopen? Althans waar de batterijen in zitten!

----------


## christel1

Gossie, 
Ik denk dat een hoorapparaat op maat gemaakt wordt, ben er niet zeker van hoor maar iedereen heeft een andere vorm van oren... denk dus niet dat je ze 2de hands kan kopen, heb het toch nog nooit gezien op zoekertjes sites of zo...

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Dag Gossie,

Tweedehands hoorapparaten zou je kunnen vinden op tweedehands.nl, zoekertejs;Net, hoorwijzer.nl/vraagbaak, slechtgehoor.nl/tweedehands-hoorapparaten.

----------

